# Trade in Value????



## joanieogg (Jun 30, 2019)

Ordered a new 2022 and they just advised it was in. Asked for a trade in offer for my 2019 Standard range with 32K miles and pretty much perfect condition! White with white interior, tinted windows and chrome wheels... Offered me $29,900! Does that sound super under valued or is it just me. Seriously, thinking about canceling the order as the resale on these babies is not that great in the current financial market. Convince me not to LOL.


----------



## jmaddr (Apr 10, 2019)

Did you get a quote from Carvana/CarMax/etc? California doesn't subtract trade-in for tax purposes (you pay tax on full value of the new car) so there is no reason why you don't shop around for the best value. Need to do it quick.


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

A quick search on Carvana shows selling prices between 45k and 50k. Your quoted price seems low to me, unless it's been in an accident which would affect its resale value. A private sale might fetch a higher price. By the way, people have been selling their car on this forum. You may want to check it out.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

Tesla (and others) will low-ball so they can make more $$ on selling your trade.

I recently looked up pricing of my 18 AWD and ALL offers from Carvana,CarMax, local dealers, AutoNation, Vroom, etc. were $15-22K UNDER the KBB price.


----------



## joanieogg (Jun 30, 2019)

jmaddr said:


> Did you get a quote from Carvana/CarMax/etc? California doesn't subtract trade-in for tax purposes (you pay tax on full value of the new car) so there is no reason why you don't shop around for the best value. Need to do it quick.


Headed into CarMax tomorrow here in AZ to see what they have to say. Thanks for the insight.


francoisp said:


> A quick search on Carvana shows selling prices between 45k and 50k. Your quoted price seems low to me, unless it's been in an accident which would affect its resale value. A private sale might fetch a higher price. By the way, people have been selling their car on this forum. You may want to check it out.


Thanks!


----------



## joanieogg (Jun 30, 2019)

jmaddr said:


> Did you get a quote from Carvana/CarMax/etc? California doesn't subtract trade-in for tax purposes (you pay tax on full value of the new car) so there is no reason why you don't shop around for the best value. Need to do it quick.


----------



## joanieogg (Jun 30, 2019)

Yes, headed into CarMax to see what they offer tomm. Appreciate the insight.


----------

